# Made it out



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

Made it out, by treemandan.
No , no long story, but it could be. I got clocked by a dead branch on that white oak job today. I sent one out and all the sudden I hear this loud bash coming from somewhere around my head. If it had not been for my 20 dollar x-games helmet I would have been dead. I didn't feel a thing but it was quite loud.
See, I really like these hemets. I know what you are going to say" 20 dollar helmet for a twenty dollar head". Yeah well whatever and here is why I think so. One, it worked! That was a big piece I took. Two, I know the difference between a suspension helmet and the styro/ shell one I like, but I like the idea of having the styro to stop a nub if one should penatrate, which is highly likely.
I know there are some tough helmets that are unbreakable but the force required to break my x-games helmet would be enough to break my neck anyway.
I do know something about how much a head can take and how much a helmet can take, I used to ride a bicycle with steel studs in the tires on trails of ice and I have slid under a bus or two.
I would like to hear what others think on this subject of different helmets. All in all mine appears to be just as good as those Petzl pieces of , nevermind.
Here is something: those Petzl things and some others have these plastic clips to hold the hat to the straps and actually is separate from them. The x-games helmet has a strap running through the helmet, for it to come out of the hemet would have to break. 
Now it seems the force required to rip the x- helmet off my head would be far greater than a Peztl jobby, probably enough to rip my head off. Is this bad? Should I be using something that can be " broken away" like a Petzl or what? 
Also it seems that if a large enough piece hit a suspension helmet it would just push it down over my ears and the shell would just be on my skull with no cushion or crumple zone.
Either or, it sure is loud when the get used right.
If you respond with any negativity about my helmet, I will be forced to tell you how much I make a year and what time I usually get up and get out in the morning.


----------



## oldirty (May 21, 2008)

i had a pine branch give my husky hard hat the business one time. dented it and ripped some of that webbing.

good to hear your helmet did its job for you. how is the structural integrity now? compromised or still fine?

did you "turtle" when you heard that break? (pull your head into your shoulders)

stay safe bud.


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i had a pine branch give my husky hard hat the business one time. dented it and ripped some of that webbing.
> 
> good to hear your helmet did its job for you. how is the structural integrity now? compromised or still fine?
> 
> ...



I really didn't feel it but I saw it bounce off in front of me and it looked pretty big. At least a ER trip.
The hemet? Its fine. Its made to be bounced of concrete which I tried, sometimes with my head in it, others just to see. An m80 will bust it up but then an m80 will lift a Weber Bar-b Q grill lid 50 feet maybe 60.
I have 3 types I carry. the Petzl, general logger style and the x games. I like the x- games cause you can take it off and throw it at someone down there and if they piss in it I can get another for 20 bucks.
The other helmets are always breaking clips and retainers. That petzl would be easy to rip off, the strap latch is crap. I just broke ANOTHER ear muff on the 50 dollar Stihl hat but the x-games just smells a little but I wouldn't notice by the time its on my head.
I will be honest, on clean easy work and even on some TD's, I go naked. Good chance of finding me 'stalling' in an elm like Nails just did too.


----------



## Mitchell (May 21, 2008)

*I like the "xgamer myself"*

what i dont like are the ear plugs, or being deaf. What I found I would do was, run the saws [mufflers modded] with out ear protection. I stick to regular old ear muff lids now. I doubt they would take a hit as well but at least I will be able to hear myself drooling!


----------



## wdanforth (May 21, 2008)

*Bike Helmet*

I use what I have. Raced mountain bikes for years. Have been shopping for "better" PPE but for now MB helmet, ear plugs, hiking boots and leather gloves will have to do. Chaps and the new Husqvarna chainsaw gloves are next purchase.

The bike helmets are really quite good. I've done more than my fair share of tuck and rolls over the handle bars.

treemandan check that helmet carefully. Any sign of damage pitch it. Glade your OK.

I was dodging a few dead oak and maple branches myself today. 

Bill


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

wdanforth said:


> I use what I have. Raced mountain bikes for years. Have been shopping for "better" PPE but for now MB helmet, ear plugs, hiking boots and leather gloves will have to do. Chaps and the new Husqvarna chainsaw gloves are next purchase.
> 
> The bike helmets are really quite good. I've done more than my fair share of tuck and rolls over the handle bars.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't use a bike helmet that didn't have a hard shell.


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

oldirty said:


> i had a pine branch give my husky hard hat the business one time. dented it and ripped some of that webbing.
> 
> good to hear your helmet did its job for you. how is the structural integrity now? compromised or still fine?
> 
> ...



The helmet is actually shot. Some stryo cracked and that's it. Thank God cause it smelled. 
New update on the oak that did it: The fat cat whom owns the tree set up his nephew with a tree service. That means he bought this kid all the stuff you need to do tree work hence all the logs and chip piles around the perimeter of the estate. Little nephew boy was stalling to long cause all his uncle's money couln't make him take on the nasty white oak. Probably goes around telling people how much money he makes working his guys to death. Let me at em! My motto is " I do what they don't period" I will keep a look out for this guy and his trucks. Maybe I will ask for a job. Oh, I am laughing but in a pretty nasty way this time.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (May 29, 2008)

treemandan said:


> I will be honest, on clean easy work and even on some TD's, I go naked. Good chance of finding me 'stalling' in an elm like Nails just did too.



 

sometimes on nice warm days i like to climb in basketball shorts. my legs have always been scratches up since i was a kid in the woods, so i dont mind scratchin em up. rest of my bodies the same way, i might as well lol. its kinda nice to be able to move aaround so free and keep yourself cool. the basketball shorts go below your knees, with boots it really only bares a foot or two of leg.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 29, 2008)

oldirty said:


> good to hear your helmet did its job for you. how is the structural integrity now? compromised or still fine?



Compromised. A helmet that has been hit is a helmet that has done its job and is ready to be retired.

NEEDS to be retired.


----------



## Wood Cutter (May 29, 2008)

Where can a fellow buy one of these helments. My cousin was wearing one of the stihl helments when a big branch hit him, breaking the straps in the helment and killing him.


----------



## Jumper (May 29, 2008)

No helmet is going to prevent death or serious injury if you get hit hard enough. 

I got clocked by a piece of 5" diameter sugar maple while I was trying to pull another out of the tree my boss was aloft in trimming. Sure made a believer out of me as far as wearing a hard hard goes. Sent me flying into a snowbank. I tossed it and bought another.


----------



## treemandan (May 29, 2008)

Wood Cutter said:


> Where can a fellow buy one of these helments. My cousin was wearing one of the stihl helments when a big branch hit him, breaking the straps in the helment and killing him.



Are you kidding me?


----------

